# Best promo for new AMEX credit card sign up?



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Folks, I am looking to sign up for a new AMEX card and just wondering if there is any good promotion out there in terms of bonus points?

I did some Googling and saw the 15,000 Aeroplan points for the AMEX Gold Card (you can also get some money back from GCR). There is an AMEX Business Gold Card that will give you 25,000 Aeroplan points but you need to provide a business name and registration number?

Finally, there is the SPG (Starwoods Preferred Guest) AMEX card that will give 10,000 SPG points (= 10,000 Aeroplan points or more during certain bonus period)

It looks like it's best to go with the Gold Card. What do you guys think?

I need to sign up for AMEX and nothing else as I would like to use it to fill up when the gas bar at the local Costco opens shortly. I would also use the card to purchase appliances for our new place this Boxing Day so fulfilling the spending requirements to get the bonus points should not be a problem.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

People still use AMEX?? They have the highest merchant fees in the world, you can't use this card with the majority of retailers which makes it kind of pointless if you want a *travel* credit card.

I would get (I have) the TD Travel Visa Infinite Card.

Same features, and the annual fee is waived if you hold a $5,000 minimum balance in a Select Service chequings account.

For every $16.6K spent on the Visa you get 12,500 miles with American Airlines. Example, that's ~1.5 round trips between Rochester NY and London UK (3,500 miles each way).


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

I have and use my Amex almost exclusively. I don't find too many places that won't accept an American Express card.

For places like Loblaws and a few merchants that don't use Amex, I use a PC Financial card.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Take a look at the FlyerTalk if you want a sense of the best travel deals out there and CC's to pair up with, AMEX is fine if you mostly shop at high end retail otherwise you'll at least need one back up card


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I didn't realize Costco exclusively takes AMEX. That's terrible. Glad I don't have any Costco's near me, I would probably boycott them, there's easier ways to save money lol...


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

I got the capital one aspire world traveller and it's awesome. The welcome bonus is $350, annual anniversary bonus is $100. Annual fee is *only* $120. 

The best part is that the rewards are extremely flexible. You pay for your travel (which also earns you points) then you apply your miles to what you paid. So if you get a great deal, you can stretch your miles even further.

You can also get cash back, merchandise etc. I know other people/sites/blogs have mentioned this card.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

ddkay said:


> I didn't realize Costco exclusively takes AMEX. That's terrible. Glad I don't have any Costco's near me, I would probably boycott them, there's easier ways to save money lol...


That's a reason I refuse to shop there.
I refuse to shop either at No Frills which will not accept the world's most popular method of payment - Visa.
OTOH, Wal*Mart accepts pretty much any type of imaginable form of payment.
So they get my business.


----------

